# Barbara Schöneberger & Ruth Moschner @ Blondes Gift (2x avi + 6 Capcollagen)



## Tramp 44 (5 März 2014)

komplette Sendung in 2 Teilen enjoy :WOW:
uups leider falsch plaziert 
Blondes Gift 10.02.2003 pt…avi (122,47 MB) - uploaded.net
Blondes Gift 10.02.2003 pt…avi (117,41 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 




 

 



Format : AVI 
Dateigröße : 122 MiB 
Dauer : 14min Gesamte 
Bitrate : 1 160 Kbps

Format : AVI 
Dateigröße : 117 MiB 
Dauer : 14min 
Gesamte Bitrate : 1 161 Kbps


----------



## Kamitoran (5 März 2014)

Danke für diesen Kurvenklassiker!  :thx:


----------



## lofas (5 März 2014)

Zwei Prachtweiber


----------



## moon12 (6 März 2014)

danke, kennt mer scho aber immer gut in ner besseren Quali!

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## weazel32 (6 März 2014)

die hat ein holz vor der bude..........alter schwede^^

thx für die 2


----------



## steelrocket (6 März 2014)

vielen dank!


----------

